

Top Ten Worst Uses for Windows - edw519
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/29644?ts

======
huhtenberg
Oh, please, no. No "Top Ten" anything here. That's what Digg is for.

------
lpgauth
Is windows that bad on memory leaks? The author seem to think so. I'm pretty
sure a windows 2000 (haven't had an xp or vista box) box can stay up for a
long time without need for a reboot if no experimental software/driver is
running on it. I remember windows 95 used to crash after like 30 days (if I
recall correctly, can't remember where I read that).

~~~
marcus
All windows before 98SE had memory leaks every time a new thread was spawned.
Memory leaks in newer versions of windows are due to sloppy user programs
(mainly handles that aren't released properly but a precise programming can
reduce those to zero) and rarely bad drivers but the core itself is stable.

~~~
josefresco
sshhh, you're not supposed to say things like that out loud. Windows = bad and
it's all Microsoft's fault.

------
notauser
I can't believe that Windows for Warships didn't make the list.

(I wish I was kidding, but I'm not -
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/02/26/windows_boxes_at_sea...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/02/26/windows_boxes_at_sea/)
\- this would be bad for an American warship, but this project is British, an
excellent decision to use offshore closed source technolgy!)

Mind you that isn't as bad as the fact that the new British carriers will use
an ammunition handling system based on the baggage system in use at Terminal 5
:(

------
jules
And I thought that cards that sing when you open them running Windows was
ridiculous.

------
noonespecial
They forgot robots. Microsoft is actually marketing a robotics suite! Its
almost too cliche to even mention windows running robots going beserk etc....

------
Herring
Scheduled downtime isn't used in calculating 5 nines? Surely it should if it's
that bad...

------
GrandMasterBirt
Oh god, I already trust Microsoft to slow down everything I do at home, but if
my breathing apparatus in my hospital responsible for saving my life hits the
BSOD, I am going to rise from the dead and eat some MS brains.

